# Quality of Performances in a cheap Debussy collection



## samslff (Jul 24, 2012)

First of all, this is my first post. Also I'm new to classical music, after taking an interest in rock and later jazz. I really like Debussy, but I can't find any recordings in my parents' collection.

On amazon, I found a collection of 100 Debussy pieces for 2 dollars. That and absolutely atrocious cover art make me worried that the performances are second-rate, despite reviewers on amazon saying otherwise. I looked up reviews of one or two of the performers on Google, and they seem acclaimed. However, I am still skeptical. So I signed up to this forum for a second opinion.

The players are Peter Schmalfuss, Noriko Ogawa, Franz Helmerson, Hans Palsson, the Travnicek Quartet, Dag Achatz, Yukie Nagai, the Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra, Jansug Kakhidze, and Jadwiga Kotnowska.

This is the album: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=18HM0V3MBFGKWVJPXZ1X

Two more notes: please don't prejudge it by the art, it's awful but irrelevant. Also, I normally avoid downloading music, as I prefer CDs, but at this price it's irresistible if the performances are good.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I personally love the Naxos Debussy Piano Works series performed by François-Joël Thiollier, and those are all pretty cheap and are both brilliantly played and recorded. This one is pretty ridiculously cheap, so it wouldn't be a terrible gamble to buy it. I don't recognize any of the names there, but I'm far from an expert on classical musicians. Ask around some more, maybe try to look up these pieces by those performers on youtube and see if you really dig them, but trust me, the Naxos Debussy piano stuff is first-rate.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I'm not familiar with any of the performers in the box set so I can't comment on that. It does seem good value for money even if it is rubbish. I just wanted to say though don't judge by the cover a lot of classical covers are a bit cheesy and they get worse.

I like *Debussy* and will have a look if I find anything in our collection I will update you. What do you favor full orchestra, chamber, soloist etc? 

I hope you enjoy your stay I'm always happy to chat if you need anything. :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

:lol::lol: OMFG, hahahahahhaahahahaha, atrocious indeed!









well, 2 dollars is nothing, buy it. In any case, you can only win, because if the performances are good, that's fine for 2 dollars, if the performances are bad, well, 2 dollars wasted, not a big deal.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I searched some of the musicians up on youtube. Definitively worth spending 2$ on


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

In today's market for classical music, there are plenty examples of great performances selling for pennies and lousy ones selling for full price. I've liked the Bach Guild's Big Boxes I bought at Amazon for two dollars, so this one may be good too. Worth a try.


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there,
Welcome to the forum.
I'm happy that you like Debussy. He is one of my favourite composers.
In your list of performers you mention Noriko Ogawa.
She sure is one of the best Debussy performers.
I own her cycle on BIS records.
Not sure about the Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra, though...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Those cheapies can give you a pleasant surprise. I ordered the "99 Most Essential Mendelssohn" for 2.49 a year ago, and it led me to discover one of my favorite composers!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

BARGAIN ALERT!

This whole series is on sale for $1.99. The world's best music with the world's worst covers at the world's best price. Some name performers in there. Definitely worth the risk.

Mozart
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005VZR2I2/

Grieg
http://www.amazon.com/Grieg-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005VZOZJ6/

Beethoven
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005W26W12/

Chopin
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005W28SQO/

Schubert
http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005W23THC/

Bach
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005WW94ZS/

Debussy
http://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005VZN1HI/

Tchaikovsky
http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005W29340/

Schumann
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Masters-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces/dp/B006ABZY7C/

Vivaldi
http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005W3GI88/

Handel
http://www.amazon.com/Handel-Supreme-Classical-Masterpieces-Masters/dp/B005VZMNYA/

Mendelssohn
http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Mendelssohn-Masterpieces-Amazon-Exclusive/dp/B003O3RJ40/


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I downloaded the Tchaikovsky and the Schubert from I-tunes and have been very happy with them. They were 7.99, and even at that price I feel like I got a very good deal. 

For $2 it is an absolute steal.


----------



## samslff (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought it. I like it, hopefully I still will when I listen to more classical music and become more discerning.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I was hoping I-tunes would be running the same special but no such luck. Still 7.99 for those at I-tunes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

samslff said:


> I bought it. I like it, hopefully I still will when I listen to more classical music and become more discerning.


Good luck! I don't know if they're good or bad, but even if they aren't great, it will make you really appreciate a great recording later when you hear one.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Its good that you're enjoying them for the time being


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Btw. here is Noriko Ogawa playing debussy: 




I think it's the same collection.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> I was hoping I-tunes would be running the same special but no such luck. Still 7.99 for those at I-tunes.


Why not just order it from amazon? you can still play them in iTunes and on your iPod.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope that these bargains eventually make their way across the Atlantic! I feel slightly left out.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Why not just order it from amazon? you can still play them in iTunes and on your iPod.


Excellent point. I guess I'm so used to buying from i-tunes that I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

One caveat... It takes a LONG time to download all of these sets and Amazon gives you a limited download window. Order them one at a time, or you'll have to email amazon and get an extension when the time runs out.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

has anyone downloaded the Grieg set? I only know a little of his music and thought it might be a nice cheap introduction. I was also considering the aforementioned Debussy, as well as Schubert sets.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Grieg set is excellent. The only pieces I've listened to so far are conducted by Kistian Ruud, but for those alone, the set is worth it. Great conducting and a beautiful orchestral sound.

The Scubert set is excellent too. Haven't listened to Debussy yet. But I was very impressed by the $7 Sibelius set. First class performances and sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just for the price (as it stands) I would say 'never mind the quality, feel the width'. If it gets anyone into Debussy's music without having heard much/anything before then surely it's job done - any consideration towards more illustrious recordings of certain favoured works can be done afterwards, assuming it's necessary at all.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

elgar: and that's exactly what I was thinking. I have two albums of Debussy's works: one of his most popular orchestral works (noctures, la mere, faun). and solo piano. And I run hot and cold on them. So I figured it would be a great way to determine once and for all how well I like Debussy without breaking the bank.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You might be surprised. I've been doing some googling and turned up this review of the BIS box set from which most of the $1.99 Grieg set is culled from. This stuff ain't shabby at all!

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/sept08/Grieg_orchestral_biscd1740.htm


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone was raving about that orchestral set just the other day bigshot!

I have the Sibelius set as well, and I am very happy with what I've heard so far.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I hope that these bargains eventually make their way across the Atlantic! I feel slightly left out.


You should be able to use *Amazon.com* and download them as there are no postal charges I can't any problems.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The downloads don't work unless you are downloading from an ISP in the US.


----------



## Remixdj (Apr 15, 2012)

*Clair de Lune - The Complete Collection*

I'm a big fan of the man and have probably the most comprehensive collection of clair de lune performed in a vast array of styles on my website - you can read articles, watch videos, listen and download legally for free - what more could you ask!

http://www.remixdj.co.uk/clair-de-lune/claude-debussy


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Whole lotta lunes!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 6694

"Much of this stuff can be okay...if you're listening to it with jackhammers nearby." :lol:


----------

